# Dx code for tetatnus shot/routine vs. medical



## karlam (Feb 8, 2010)

This may seem like a silly question, but I am getting a lot of denials for tetanus shots and the administration fees because of the laceration, cellulitis, burn code, etc. is attached. We get the insurance companies stating to file it with a routine code (V06.X). We file with the condition code since that is the reason the tetanus is updated on this visit, not because it was routine. Please let me know what you think!!


----------



## Anna Weaver (Feb 9, 2010)

For all of our patients needing tetanus, we code with the V06.x code indicating need for prophylaxis against...


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 9, 2010)

Per CMS:

When filing claims for 90702, 90703, 90714, or 90718, the primary diagnosis should be one of the ICD-9 "V" codes indicating the need for prophylactic vaccination against bacterial diseases or combinations of diseases (V03.7 Tetanus toxoid alone or V06.5 tetanus-diphtheria) plus an injury related ICD-9 code as the secondary diagnosis. Tetanus or tetanus-diphtheria toxoids adsorbed are only covered when directly related to the treatment of an injury/wound.

Reference: Medicare Benefit Policy Manual (Pub 100-2, Chapter 15 Section 50.4.4.2)


----------



## karlam (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks!!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## heatherwinters (Mar 4, 2010)

*Tetanus*

Thanks   Did you see the new coverage update for tetanus yet
http://www.ngsmedicare.com/content.aspx?CatID=5&DOCID=21490


----------



## linda verbridge (Nov 24, 2013)

Bad URL


----------



## hmassey@orangegrove.org (Nov 26, 2013)

*TDap*

I have had no success on filing a claim with Medicare and getting it paid for our TDap if its for vaccine or b/c of a wound. I use ONLY for Medicare patient www.mytransactrx.com and we do get payment from the Part D. Hope this could help Thanks


----------

